# Slave Drew a Pic For ME! :D



## megs (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello fellow Bunnies! 
Harley Here and I'm going to show you A pic my Slave Drew for me!
She put it on her blog! But I' Here to show my fellow Bunnies!








Well I'm off the go have some tea...

Hope you guys enjoy!!

Harley Signing Out!:brownbunny


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Harly,

Buttercup here. That's a cute picture your Mommie made for you.

My Mommie can't draw but she sews lots of stuff for me.

Hugs

Buttercup


----------



## megs (Aug 8, 2011)

HI Buttercup!
Megan says thank you and would love to some of the sewing!

SO Would I! :biggrin::biggrin:


Harley Out!
:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------

